# Parent Sponsorship



## sr4390 (May 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am relocating to Abu Dhabi and want to relocate my aged Parents with me. I have been reading through the forums and realized that of late Parents Visa applications are being rejected. 

Is there any change in law for Parents Visa?

Will appreciate insights on the above.

Thanks
SR


----------

